# Disney+ Show--Something Bit Me!



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

My son and I have been watching a show on Disney+ called _Something Bit Me!_ Check it out. It's a fun time--reenactments of various bites and attacks, plus interviews with survivors and such. I figure folks are always looking for family-friendly, outdoorsy shows.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Disney's a hard pass this day and age.


----------

